# Chile's Chipotle Chile



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Participating in a *Chile Cook Off* today.
I'm using a variation of my _'Chile's Chipotle Chile'_ which I've done very well in past cook-offs.
Over the decades it has placed and/or won various categories, Overall, Spiciest, Hidden Ingredient and Purist/Original Style.

It is constructed as a very meaty chile.
And it is originally a purist version of chile, i.e. chiles, meat and a few spices.
But it easily adapts itself to suit many tastes, so if one knows what some judges prefer or look for, you can adjust the recipe accordingly.
And today I'm doing exactly that by adjusting the spiciness, sweetness and adding optional ingredients such as Rotel, pinto beans and bell peppers.

The original recipe is a very large recipe, but with a little foresight it can be adjusted down for family sized pots.

I'll be giving the original full recipe, the original purist version is everything but those listed as optional.

*Chile's Chipotle Chile*
8-10 lbs of Flank or Skirt steak
(* Marinated as for Carne Asada, then grilled over high heat.
A heavy char imparts what I consider a most important flavor to the chile.)
8 - 7.5oz cans of Herdez Chipotle chiles in adobo
4 - 10oz cans of Rotel *Optional
2C Brown sugar
(* The brown sugar is used to cut the bitterness all too common with Chipotle chiles.
Adjust to taste for sweetness.)
1 large bar Hershey's Dark Chocolate 
(*Optional, but highly recommended as this is my secret ingredient.
The chocolate gives a wonderful hint of Mole flavor.)
1-2 lbs of cooked Pinto or Black beans * Optional
6 Bell Peppers, 2 large white onion and 6 large cloves of garlic
(* Optional, roasted, chopped and added into the sauce)
Salt, Cumin and Mexican Oregano, spice to taste.

Puree the Chipotles, brown sugar and Rotel together in a blender or food processor.
Add to stock pot over low heat.
Roast the bell peppers, onions and garlic, then chop and add into sauce.
Grill the steaks over high heat for a heavy char, rest, chop into bite sized pieces and add into sauce.
Add beans.
I usually limit my cook time to a minimum and only simmer for 1/2-1 hour.
To me this keeps the flavors of everything distinct, I can taste everything individually and as a whole. When I get a nice bite of steak I can chew on it and enjoy the beefy goodness without it being over powered by the chile.

*Today's Version aka 'Sweet Chipotle Chile'*

5.25 lbs of Flank or Skirt steak
4 - 7.5oz cans of Herdez Chipotle chiles in adobo
4 - 10oz cans of Rotel
2C brown sugar
3/4 large bar Hershey's Dark Chocolate 
1 lb of cooked Pinto beans 
6 Bell beppers, 3 med white onion and 3 cloves of Elephant garlic
Salt, cumin and oregano, spice to taste.











Ready to Puree










Pintos









Chocolate









Roasting the Veggies









Chopped Onions/Bell Pepper









Minced Garlic









Sauce, bell pepper, onion, garlic









Skirt Steak on the Grill









Love that Char



















Everything


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

Looks great! I can tell by the canned ingredients there that it is WAY too hot for me. I like the smokey you conjure up with that but yikes that much heat I just can't enjoy it. Still your technique is great and once you make it up to adding chocolate making Chile, there's hardly any room left to wiggle. I like fresh strong coffee in mine too. Also Grains of Paradise has a nice backturn in it. I've won a couple chili cookoffs but those beans would disqualify you before you even started. I know guys in Texas who will just go ahead and beat you up if they see beans in your Chili. :no:
I love them in mine but don't cook it that way anywhere west of the Mississippi.
Looks Really Good!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Ben Fishin said:


> Looks great! I can tell by the canned ingredients there that it is WAY too hot for me. I like the smokey you conjure up with that but yikes that much heat I just can't enjoy it. Still your technique is great and once you make it up to adding chocolate making Chile, there's hardly any room left to wiggle. I like fresh strong coffee in mine too. Also Grains of Paradise has a nice backturn in it. I've won a couple chili cookoffs but those beans would disqualify you before you even started. I know guys in Texas who will just go ahead and beat you up if they see beans in your Chili. :no:
> I love them in mine but don't cook it that way anywhere west of the Mississippi.
> Looks Really Good!
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Having once lived in Lubbock TX for several years, and having been to a few Chile Cook Offs while there, I can tell you that plenty of real Texas Chiles have beans in them. 

And I've been to a huge chile cook off in Las Cruces NM, lots of beans there too.
No one gets beat up, but you might get some dirty looks and in a heated debate about beans... But no violence. 

Real chile is straight meat, chile sauce and spices.
Everything else is sacrilege to someone or another.
Prime examples. your coffee or GoP.


Heck, lets debate New Mexico Green Chile.
We can start with the argument that chile is Red not Green.
Hell, we can get really nitpickin and argue the proper spelling chile.
You murder it by spelling it C H I L I, everyone who knows chile knows its spelled C H I L E.


Ground beef
Tomatoes
Any and every vegetable/fruit but chile peppers
Beans
Chocolate
Sugar
Honey
Beef or chicken broth
Cheese
Cream cheese
Sour cream

Ya know what the best chile is... The one you like best.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I love steak 8n my Chili. My take a few of your ideas. Looks great


----------

